# Taking the Other Direction



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## terri (Oct 22, 2017)

Could just be my monitor, Dean, but this looks to be on the dark side.   Overall, the tonal range looks good - very good in fact, and sharp as a briar - but it just looks too dark.   

My two cents.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2017)

terri said:


> Could just be my monitor, Dean, but this looks to be on the dark side.   Overall, the tonal range looks good - very good in fact, and sharp as a briar - but it just looks too dark.
> 
> My two cents.



Same here; the image is quite dim...and even though there is a huge tonal range,all the way from specular highlights to white highlights to mid-tone grays and way down to deep, solid blacks, there is a lack of brightness to the shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2017)

Afraid I have to agree, just a little to dark.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 148611





terri said:


> Could just be my monitor, Dean, but this looks to be on the dark side.   Overall, the tonal range looks good - very good in fact, and sharp as a briar - but it just looks too dark.
> 
> My two cents.





Derrel said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Could just be my monitor, Dean, but this looks to be on the dark side.   Overall, the tonal range looks good - very good in fact, and sharp as a briar - but it just looks too dark.
> ...



And that, boys and girls, is why we don't use Windows Photos app to convert to B & W . This concludes our lesson for the day 

You are all definitely right. I don't remember the preset I used now Lol.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok...I do not normally do B & W, so let's try this again. This was converted in Lightroom with one of the presets.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 23, 2017)

Much better!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2017)

Phew!! Thanks much!


----------



## limr (Oct 23, 2017)

Definitely better!

I would crop a bit tighter around the building to get rid of that bit of vehicle on the left of the frame. I'd also consider cloning out the wind sock. And it looks just the tiniest bit slanted - maybe straighten a smidge. Though I could be wrong - it looks straight and then it doesn't...it's totally messing with me 

Otherwise, I love how subtle it is.


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2017)

Definitely an improvement!     

While I do agree, on second look, that the bit of vehicle/signage on the left frame is a mite distracting, I rather like the dear old wind sock - it's such an airport kind of thing, and we're definitely looking outside the hangar.    It's a nice capture.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you both! Here is what I went with:


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2017)

Even better - tighter.    The wind sock now rests neatly in the upper left corner and becomes a stronger element in the shot.    A photo _can_ be busy without being full of distractions, but you must remove what doesn't belong (clutter).

Take a good look at your first post as compared with this one - you've learned a lot just from this one image.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 25, 2017)

Haha, thank you. I would like to take the credit, but I was just following direction of you generous members.


----------



## limr (Oct 25, 2017)

Ooh, definitely better. And yes, leaving the sock in was the right choice.  It's such a slight change but it makes the whole image feel stronger and more purposeful.


----------



## limr (Oct 25, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Haha, thank you. I would like to take the credit, but I was just following direction of you generous members.



Just remember it was you who "saw" the photo in the first place, though


----------

